# Valoracion inventarios FIFO en Excel



## felisuco (Dec 29, 2005)

Hola a todos y felices fiestas:

_Pretendo llevar un libro excel para llevar inventarios por el metodo FIFO oPEPS (Primera entrada , primera salida)

*_En una hoja tengo las compras

    Codigo Producto         Fecha     Cantidad     Precio     Importe
            (A1)                    (B1)          (C1)          (D1)        (E1)
        12001                   01/01/05      10Ud         1.00€      10.00€
        12001                   02/01/05       4 UD        1.5€         6.00€
        12001                   03/01/05       5ud           2.00€      10.00€
        12001                   04/01/05       7Ud          2.50€       17.50€


*_En la otra los Consumos
_ Pues bien, necesito programa o formula por el cual , al introducir un consumo de un producto por codigo me salga el Precio (E2) por el metodo FIFO:
_Para 16 unidades consumidas del codigo 12001 seria:

       Codigo                   Fecha          CantCosumo      Precio   Importe
        12001                 05/01/05          16Ud           (10*1+4*1.5+2*2)/16
                                                       (10dia01/1/05          
                                                         4ud 02/01/05
                                                       2ud 03/01/05)
_Y, que en el siguiente consumo por ejemplo para 10ud me coja las 3ud que restan a 2.50€ + 7ud a 2.50€

Espero que haya quedado inteligible
Eternamente Agradecido


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 3, 2006)

Después de vacaciones navideñas no tengo mucho tiempo.  Pero ya su pregunta tiene como cinco días de esperar respuesta así que vea esta hilera.  No leí cuidadosamente lo que escribió jindon allí pero por lo general él es muy buen programador y _pegbol_ indica que le sirvió a él.

Ojalá que le ayude.


----------

